# Look at the teeth on this sob



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I did manage to get an official measurement on this guy last night!!!!!!He was in the tank but I had the perfect chance-I am very pleased to say that this guy is now officially measured in at the 26 to 27 inch mark (on the short side).When i can figure out how not too stress him-and to beable to do it safely i will get some pics eventually with him sitting next to a yard stick!!!!!But n e how here is the pics and one extra!!!!!!Thanks for looking everyone!!!!!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i wish i had a monster like that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mike123 said:


> i wish i had a monster like that.


Alot of hard work and maintence goes along wayz!!!!!!!Thanks for the words!!!!!!Mike!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's wild dude, I have never seen, even in pictures a full grown fire eel (or tiretrack or whatever they're called). That's really something else man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> That's wild dude, I have never seen, even in pictures a full grown fire eel (or tiretrack or whatever they're called). That's really something else man


Thanks for the words twitch!!!!!!He is the best example of a tyre track that I have ever seen-There has been talk of other owning them around the same size as mine-But they will not post up there pics!!!!!The sad thing is-is that i'm not fudging on this measurement at all!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

TREMENDOUS shot!

NP POTM!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> TREMENDOUS shot!
> 
> NP POTM!!!


Yeah right bud!!!!!I dont have the skills it takes to get that!!!!!I have been trying since I started here!!!!







Thanks for the words though sir!!!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

how many gallons of water is it in its fr*ckin hudge


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> how many gallons of water is it in its fr*ckin hudge


LOL-He shares my 125 gal with my aro and clown knife!!!!You really dont have a clue how big one of these eels is until you have seen one in person!!!!Hell I might even pay someone to come and get some professional pics one day of him!!!!My pics do him absolutly no justice!!!!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

of a cool fish :nod:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> of a cool fish :nod:


Thanks for the kind words Wayne!!!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

very nice, how old is it?
Is there any aggression between the 3?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mr_rob_boto said:


> very nice, how old is it?
> Is there any aggression between the 3?


Thanks for the words sir!!!He is just alittle over a year and a half old!!!!!There is no aggression between them at all!!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Magnificent


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mr_rob_boto said:


> Magnificent


Thanks!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jaw dropping!!

I got one of these guys a few weeks back. I have been feeding him HEAVILY with live black worms and he grown over an inch. I can just hope that one day I will have a beast like yours!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thats freakin crazy! awesome fish and awesome pics keep on keepin on man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> thats freakin crazy! awesome fish and awesome pics keep on keepin on man!


Thanks-I usually get pretty good feedback on him!!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I have said this many a time.... ak... *UR FISH ARE THE sh*t*


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Really sweet pics. Looks like it could take your hand off if your not careful.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!!!!!I love this guy-he is so neat to watch swim the tank-feeding time-most have seen nothing like it-I'm pretty sure!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

OUCH!!

I just moved my guy from his 10gallon growout to the 125 and damn now I can tell you why they are in a group called spiny eels! I stuck my hand in the bag to coax him out and got it! I dont know if its poinsonous but it sure is more sore then I would expect. Be careful!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> I just moved my guy from his 10gallon growout to the 125 and damn now I can tell you why they are in a group called spiny eels! I stuck my hand in the bag to coax him out and got it! I dont know if its poinsonous but it sure is more sore then I would expect. Be careful!


LOL-I hear ya there-i was not home when this bastard decided to jump tank the other day-My mom was home and had to catch him-You can only imagine what it done to her hands-she couldn't even put her hands around him all the way-







Yep her hand is shredded as well!!!


----------

